# Anyone cancelled due to Covid?



## vickster (16 Mar 2020)

My trip to Florida and Canada at the end of April is looking in jeopardy, as much as I don't want to get stuck over there or get sick as I'm travelling alone in Canada and visiting a friend in her 70's in Florida (in good health but even so). 

I have insurance and most of my booking can be cancelled at little/no cost. I have one flight that is not flexible, so I'm hoping Delta cancel the plane from Florida to Montreal and refund (obviously if I'm unable to fly to the US, I'll be able to claim on insurance)

Bummer as I was looking forward to a break, fortunately my current employer is fine with me postponing (I may yet take a week or two as staycation).

I'm holding off cancelling for now but I'm not optimistic

Anyone else had to adjust their plans?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> My trip to Florida and Canada at the end of April is looking in jeopardy, as much as I don't want to get stuck over there or get sick as I'm travelling alone in Canada and visiting a friend in her 70's in Florida (in good health but even so).
> 
> I have insurance and most of my booking can be cancelled at little/no cost. I have one flight that is not flexible, so I'm hoping Delta cancel the plane from Florida to Montreal and refund (obviously if I'm unable to fly to the US, I'll be able to claim on insurance)
> 
> ...


I can't see your trip happening, so let's hope that Delta cancel!

As for _my _plans... I didn't have any holidays planned for this year anyway, but my sisters usually visit me 4 or 5 times a year. I could see those trips being cancelled. 

I'll try to do my forum ride a week on Saturday but will have to see what happens after that. I would like to do the other rides that we usually do every year up here but if things get really bad then I might end up solo riding for the rest of the year to reduce my risk of picking up the virus. I've had very serious lung issues in the past (I may have mentioned them once or twice... ) and I definitely do NOT want to suffer that kind of thing again if I can avoid it.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I can't see your trip happening, so let's hope that Delta cancel!
> 
> As for _my _plans... I didn't have any holidays planned for this year anyway, but my sisters usually visit me 4 or 5 times a year. I could see those trips being cancelled.
> 
> I'll try to do my forum ride a week on Saturday but will have to see what happens after that. I would like to do the other rides that we usually do every year up here but if things get really bad then I might end up solo riding for the rest of the year to reduce my risk of picking up the virus. I've had very serious lung issues in the past (I may have mentioned them once or twice... ) and I definitely do NOT want to suffer that kind of thing again if I can avoid it.


Indeed, it's £300 so in the general scheme of things...

Another reason not to go is to leave my elderly and not in the best of health parents 

Lord, were you once ill...well I never


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Mar 2020)

Wife and daughters flights to Geneva have been cancelled yesterday. Suppose I will just have to put up with them.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> Lord, were you _once _ill...well I never


No, I _wasn't_...





(I was _twice_ ill!  It happened again less than a year after the first time. It is why I am so terrified of something like it happening again, though obviously it is an unrelated disease.)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2020)

My friend is bringing his daughter back from Ontario (she was there on her Uni' gap year internship which was due to end late April) on Thursday - flight is booked and hopefully will go ahead.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (16 Mar 2020)

I cannot see our holiday to Sardinia happening in June.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2020)

My bro and SIL flew to Nashville on Saturday, they were in the air when the announcement stopping UK flights happened...hopefully they'll be ok to get home (otherwise,assuming they are fit and well, I might suggest they go stay with the friend in Florida I'll not be visiting, they do know her!)


----------



## contadino (16 Mar 2020)

I wouldn't get in a plane for love nor money for the foreseeable. Too much recirculated air.

Back in early February we were looking for a holiday cottage but held back booking anywhere due to the situation in China. A new caravan was also on the cards this spring but that's not going to happen now either.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Mar 2020)

We are going to Schladming in Austria at the end of June, I can’t see that happening.
My friend is there right now, they’ve closed the borders and banned all gatherings of more than 5 people. All bars, restaurants and hotels apparently closed this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2020)

My twin grandsons have booked a holiday to Spain with their friends to celebrate the end of their school days in July. I doubt it will go ahead, but they are not that bothered especially the one as he will put his refund towards buying himself driving lessons or a car. They will get all their money back. I will be quite happy if it is cancelled as they both have a genetic condition that means their immune system is only 50% of what it should be.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Mar 2020)

USA has banned flights from UK and Ireland. You now can’t fly to FlorIda if you wanted to.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2020)

Trip to the USA early May. BA are saying we can swap the flights to a later date.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Mar 2020)

Was going to NZ. Via Shanghai.
Virgin cancelled the flights a while back...


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Mar 2020)

With all the borders closed. You would think nothing would be flying. But this is whats flying at the moment.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> USA has banned flights from UK and Ireland. You now can’t fly to FlorIda if you wanted to.


I’m not meant to be going until end April. My flight is still scheduled for now. Avios flights. Can cancel up to 24 hours before, however if BA cancel, no fees


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> I’m not meant to be going until end April. My flight is still scheduled for now. Avios flights. Can cancel up to 24 hours before, however if BA cancel, no fees



We may be banning flights from USA by then!


----------



## delb0y (16 Mar 2020)

Wife and I were due to go to Amsterdam tomorrow. Needless to say, not going. But the flight is still on so it's a case of us choosing not to go... which means no refund. It's a fair wad with the hotel as well, but nothing compare to how much my pension fund has gone down. All of which is a bit irrelevant in the light of other peoples' situations.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> We may be banning flights from USA by then!


Maybe...I'm not going to be flying back from the USA though


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2020)

25th Wedding Anniversary - we were thinking of Italy. Not till August, but I think the caravan in Prestatyn will do, assuming road travel is OK. More worried about the stress of getting 'stuck' - been there twice in last 15 years. Spoils the holiday.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2020)

contadino said:


> I wouldn't get in a plane for love nor money for the foreseeable. Too much recirculated air.


From BA
_All our aircraft are fitted with HEPA filters which remove particulate and bacterial contamination and provide passengers with clean air. They provide the same level of air filtration as hospital operating theatres._


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> From BA
> _All our aircraft are fitted with HEPA filters which remove particulate and bacterial contamination and provide passengers with clean air. They provide the same level of air filtration as hospital operating theatres._



unless person behind coughs on your head.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> unless person behind coughs on your head.


Don't touch hair (or slaphead) and then put fingers in mouth 

The point was about recirculated air not flying spittle


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Mar 2020)

@vickster
Please contact Delta by phone and explain how the rest of your trip affects that sector. Once they know that, they will allow you to change to a later date for no fee. If that doesn't help you I'm confident that they may even cancel and refund your booking. You'll find that they genuinely value their customers and they'll want to try to help you to ensure that you come back to them in the future. It's something they're good at and it sets them apart from the Ryanairs.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Mar 2020)

Yeah but CoronaVirus Covid19 isn’t airborne. It in liquid globules coughed or sneezed out by an infected person. They soon settle onto surfaces and people.

If you want something airborne and highly contagious take measles. If someone with measles enters a room, breathes but no sneezing or coughing then leaves. You will get infected even if you enter the room two hours later and touch nothing. Hence why the measles vaccine was so important.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> @vickster
> Please contact Delta by phone and explain how the rest of your trip affects that sector. Once they know that, they will allow you to change to a later date for no fee. If that doesn't help you I'm confident that they may even cancel and refund your booking. You'll find that they genuinely value their customers and they'll want to try to help you to ensure that you come back to them in the future. It's something they're good at and it sets them apart from the Ryanairs.


They won’t do anything yet for flights after 1 May. I want to cancel not rebook, so I’ll need to hang on which is fine


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> If you want something airborne and highly contagious take measles. If someone with measles enters a room, breathes but no sneezing or coughing then leaves. You will get infected even if you enter the room two hours later and touch nothing. Hence why the measles vaccine was so important.


I entered a house where there were a dozen kids being kept in quarantine with measles. Got out as quick as possible once informed, but never became infected.


----------



## delb0y (16 Mar 2020)

It's been hard enough for a lot of pubs / restaurants / clubs / professional musicians / theatres / airlines / shops even without this virus. With it, I think you're right. A lot of companies and jobs will go. Loads of knock-on businesses / supply chain to the above. Sound engineers and lighting people and roadies / printers / legit (and illigit) ticket resellers / airline taxi firms / etc etc etc Sports clubs, too, may go to the wall - maybe not the big premiership clubs, but rugby union / rugby league and all the supply chain there. And so it goes on. The world will be very different in a year's time unless the vaccine comes along sooner than is currently anticipated.


----------



## pawl (16 Mar 2020)

Rented a cottage in the Cotswold from 1May for four nights.Looks as though I will have to cancel.Not a essential trip . In the age group that has been advised too self isolate,don’t have any underlying health.problems.Will probably wait till mid April before cancelling,but I can’t see the situation improving.

Self isolation could become mandatory for my age group.A minor problem compared to some.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Mar 2020)

My daughter is scheduled to go with her friend to Sitges in May, booked before the virus was known about.
I did ask if she’d arranged travel insurance but she kept dodging it, probably because she thought there’d be no need and it would be thirty quid wasted. Too late now.

Looks like she’s going to learn the hard way.


----------



## delb0y (17 Mar 2020)

Text message from KLM this morning saying today's flight to Amsterdam is expected to be full. Really?


----------



## tom73 (17 Mar 2020)

Given yesterday's advice or if this really get's going Mrs 73's leave look's off. Our holiday in June almost odd's on to be off now


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Mar 2020)

I have a ferry booked in late May to go cycling in Belgium and the Netherlands. For once, I purchased travel insurance! I am going to leave it until the last minute but I doubt I will be able to go. Hope I can claim my money back - ferry cost £500. Travel insurance will probably find a way to wriggle out of it though


----------



## Jimidh (17 Mar 2020)

We were supposed to be going to Rome in April but clearly that isn’t happening and have already had a refund from Ryanair. Luckily our accommodation was to be paid in arrival so that was cancelled without any cost to us. ( but I do feel for the owners of the apartment we were staying in)

our big family holiday this year was a trip to California in August. Flights all booked and accommodation reserved but who knows what will happen with that one.


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2020)

My poor brother and sil flew to Nashville on Saturday, cessation of flights from UK announced while they were in the air (they couldn’t cancel as flights were going). They’re flying back later today with a different airline. 

They’d pretty much paid for everything up front. Hopefully insurance will cover. 

Sil works as a temp in a west end theatre so she also has no job to come back to


----------



## RoadRider400 (17 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> With all the borders closed. You would think nothing would be flying. But this is whats flying at the moment.
> View attachment 508722



Just flying around empty on autopilot. There isnt enough space to park the buggers.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2020)

delb0y said:


> Text message from KLM this morning saying today's flight to Amsterdam is expected to be full. Really?


Panic buyers stocking up on weed...  

(Seriously - _they are_! )


----------



## Ridgeway (17 Mar 2020)

We never book as we holiday like travellers (we go camping) so at least we'll make it up as we go along, like any other year. Just depends what borders will be open though..... Plan B is to just go camping in Switzerland although i think we'd need to finance the overnight campsite costs...

In any case there's some mountains to be climbed, rivers to be canoed down and lakes to be fished !


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2020)

DD2 has just had her BA flight yo Kuala Lumper cancelled.


----------



## Rocky (17 Mar 2020)

We've just cancelled our trip to Fiji via NZ. We were going to see No. 1 son in April, who we've not seen for nearly a year. Hopefully we'll get out later in the year.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2020)

Beautiful Wife and Daughter aren't going to Japan for Brother in Law's wedding; wedding also cancelled as both are doctors and almost entire guest list is hospital staff...


----------



## snorri (17 Mar 2020)

I cancelled a visit to the dentist on Thursday.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2020)

snorri said:


> I cancelled a visit to the dentist on Thursday.


That reminds me - I have an appointment for a routine check-up next week. I wouldn't mind if they decided to put it back by a few months. I'll have to think about whether to suggest it, which would have to be done by Friday.


----------



## PK99 (18 Mar 2020)

House for 10 in Giggleswick in April cancelled.
Planned but not booked 10 days in Puglia in May, not happening.
Daughter's trip home in June, most unlikely.
Cornwall to see old friend in June, not happening.
Month long trip to Canada in July, looking very unlikely.
Maderia for Xmas, on hold
6 weeks in NZ next January on hold

Not happy bunnies.


----------



## FrankCrank (18 Mar 2020)

Planned trip to Blighty next week cancelled. Would have been staying at my mum's, and my MiL stays with us over here, so don't want that on my conscience. Will see about an Autumn trip, all in the lap of the gods right now. Keep safe folks.........😷


----------



## Lozz360 (18 Mar 2020)

Booked and paid for a week in Forte Ventura at the end of May. Obviously doesn’t look like that will be happening. The package company TUI are giving customers full refunds for holidays booked for the rest of this month. End of May is too far away for them to make a decision, also their focus is taken up with customers who are already on their holiday and need to get home. I will still take the time off work, but no idea what we will be doing as even a holiday in this country may be impossible by then.


----------



## Lozz360 (18 Mar 2020)

delb0y said:


> Text message from KLM this morning saying today's flight to Amsterdam is expected to be full. Really?


KLM would normally have 20 flights from Heathrow to Schiphol today (Wednesday). This morning no less than 15 of these flights have been cancelled. Could explain why your flight is / was full.


----------



## snorri (18 Mar 2020)

ColinJ said:


> hat reminds me - I have an appointment for a routine check-up next week. I wouldn't mind if they decided to put it back by a few months. I'll have to think about whether to suggest it, which would have to be done by Friday.


I called my dentist and asked if they had a policy on routine checks at this time. They said they were still offering treatment but gave me the option of cancelling, as it was just a routine check and I was not experiencing any dental probs, I opted to cancel.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My twin grandsons have booked a holiday to Spain with their friends to celebrate the end of their school days in July. I doubt it will go ahead, but they are not that bothered especially the one as he will put his refund towards buying himself driving lessons or a car. They will get all their money back. I will be quite happy if it is cancelled as they both have a genetic condition that means their immune system is only 50% of what it should be.


Welshie......how do you know they will get a full refund??
Serious question.
Ours is booked for May 10th (Majorca) but they only seem to be taking it 4 weeks as a time meaning I can't claim until eg April 10th.
I cannot see it going ahead and tbh we would rather kiss the money goodbye than risk being trapped in a hotel BUT I cant see any way to claim at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie......how do you know they will get a full refund??
> Serious question.
> Ours is booked for May 10th (Majorca) but they only seem to be taking it 4 weeks as a time meaning I can't claim until eg April 10th.
> I cannot see it going ahead and tbh we would rather kiss the money goodbye than risk being trapped in a hotel BUT I cant see any way to claim at the moment.



As I understand it, if your holiday is cancelled through no fault of your own like airlines being shut down then you will get your money back.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> As I understand it, if your holiday is cancelled through no fault of your own like airlines being shut down then you will get your money back.


Yes, but their holiday is not till July. So, as it is the companies wont decide until June. 
Unless I am misunderstanding things.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, but their holiday is not till July. So, as it is the companies wont decide until June.
> Unless I am misunderstanding things.




True, but I was only referring to my lot. If you can't get a flight because they have been cancelled as they are at the moment then I think they will refund you.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Mar 2020)

Glastonbury cancelled but I can use my £50 deposit for 2021, boo hoo 👎


----------



## gbb (18 Mar 2020)

Looking further forward, we are booked for Turkey late July, early August. Part paid, must check when full payment is required and assuming Jet2 manage to survive this...all should be ok, we will either go because its clear by then...or get refunded. But, what happens if these companies start to go bust ?
Any further payments will be made my CC...i really wished my wife had made the initial payment by CC too


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Glastonbury cancelled but I can use my £50 deposit for 2021, boo hoo 👎


Will you get a refund ?
Edit.
Just been on the news.....you can choose refund or roll over to 2021.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

gbb said:


> Looking further forward, we are booked for Turkey late July, early August. Part paid, must check when full payment is required and assuming Jet2 manage to survive this...all should be ok, we will either go because its clear by then...or get refunded. But, what happens if these companies start to go bust ?
> Any further payments will be made my CC...i really wished my wife had made the initial payment by CC too


Good point re CC.
We have full insurance (@£83 due to age) and have paid by CC.
So......in theory we are well protected but who will pay us
Jet2?
Insurance?
CC ?
Last time we had an issue as we had paid 70 quid for the Spire Lounge but a problem with the luggage conveyor cost us 3 hours so we only just made the flight. 
Everyone ie Jet2 and Spire Lounge blamed each other and it took 3 months to get money back.


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Mar 2020)

We haven't had to cancel anything because we only started to think about holidays in February - we were planning on going to north Italy .

If things improve towards the end of the summer we will do what we perhaps should have been doing for years...find out more about our own country. We will not consider going on a foreign holiday until next year, it is not really that important to us.

Lots of places on the list to choose from that we have neglected for years: Cornwall, Peak District, Yorkshire Dales, Cotswolds, Scotland, Ireland (I know!). And it's easy to take the bike to get out for a few rides, with an added, unintended, bonus of being a bit greener.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Will you get a refund ?
> Edit.
> Just been on the news.....you can choose refund or roll over to 2021.


Will probably get a refund and buy, oh, a couple of loo rolls? 😊


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Mar 2020)

Plans? Hahahahahahaha hahahahaha


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> We haven't had to cancel anything because we only started to think about holidays in February - we were planning on going to north Italy .
> 
> If things improve towards the end of the summer we will do what we perhaps should have been doing for years...find out more about our own country. We will not consider going on a foreign holiday until next year, it is not really that important to us.
> 
> Lots of places on the list to choose from that we have neglected for years: Cornwall, Peak District, Yorkshire Dales, Cotswolds, Scotland, Ireland (I know!). And it's easy to take the bike to get out for a few rides, with an added, unintended, bonus of being a bit greener.


We used to love Cornwall and went regularly in the 60s and 70s. Tried it again a few years ago. OK it was near St Ives. Dreadful.
What little parking was at extortionate rates. Impossible to park and have a coastal walk. We were NT members which helped.
Oh, it was early June and freezing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We used to love Cornwall and went regularly in the 60s and 70s. Tried it again a few years ago. OK it was near St Ives. Dreadful.
> What little parking was at extortionate rates. Impossible to park and have a coastal walk. We were NT members which helped.
> Oh, it was early June and freezing.


I used to go to Cornwall a lot as a kid and we went most recently to St Ives around 2015 and loved it. It was at Easter and the weather was great! Beautiful part of the country.


----------



## NorthernSky (19 Mar 2020)

i think i'm pretty much going to cancel my holiday in May
stand to lose £400 but not worth getting trapped in greece with empty supermarkets, possibility of return flight being cancelled etc


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2020)

No insurance?


----------



## RoadRider400 (19 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> No insurance?


Insurance will not stop them getting stuck in Greece. They might be able to sort repatriation, but even that isnt guaranteed.


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> Insurance will not stop them getting stuck in Greece. They might be able to sort repatriation, but even that isnt guaranteed.


No but they'll get their money back if they cannot go, flights all cancelled still, accommodation closed etc. Very likely to be the case, just need to wait to closer to the time


----------



## NorthernSky (19 Mar 2020)

Yeah do have insurance, will be trying to claim if they close boarders / hotels. 
Can only do that if it's on effect at the time i guess. Flights should get refunded, the hotel might be harder. 
Annoying thing is i paid on the credit card and I've to settle the bill in a few days knowing I'll very unlikely be going


----------



## NorthernSky (19 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Haven't a lot of the insurance companies now excluded Corona Virus affects from their policies?


can they revise your terms once you have taken it out? think we got ours before it went crazy
no doubt they have though, this is what insurance companies do best, screw you over


----------



## mjr (19 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Haven't a lot of the insurance companies now excluded Corona Virus affects from their policies?


Yes, but I've only seen it done for things booked or policies bought after some date in the crisis, often 13 March when WHO declared it to be a pandemic. You'd need to check particular policies to find one excluding it some other way.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> I used to go to Cornwall a lot as a kid and we went most recently to St Ives around 2015 and loved it. It was at Easter and the weather was great! Beautiful part of the country.


I went down for Christmas about 25 years ago and it was fine. I remember wandering around St Ives in shorts on Christmas Eve, and I don't like being cold!


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2020)

NorthernSky said:


> can they revise your terms once you have taken it out? think we got ours before it went crazy
> no doubt they have though, this is what insurance companies do best, screw you over


No, they cannot change retrospectively - you just can't buy insurance now with cover from most. Ask your CC company to grant you an extension to settle


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2020)

My flight to Florida has been cancelled - I can't really contact BA to sort refund out until 72 hours before, as it's not urgent (that's about £400 but paid off a while back)


----------



## Bazzer (19 Mar 2020)

A holiday in La Gomera at the end of March has now been cancelled. Much to my surprise, TUI through whom it was booked, have said a full refund will be given, so no need to go through insurance. 
I suspect a diving trip to the Red Sea in late August is hanging in the balance, but that too is insured.


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2020)

Bazzer said:


> A holiday in La Gomera at the end of March has now been cancelled. Much to my surprise, TUI through whom it was booked, have said a full refund will be given, so no need to go through insurance.
> I suspect a diving trip to the Red Sea in late August is hanging in the balance, but that too is insured.


They’re obliged to aren't they as part of ABTA/ATOL


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

Bazzer said:


> A holiday in La Gomera at the end of March has now been cancelled. Much to my surprise, TUI through whom it was booked, have said a full refund will be given, so no need to go through insurance.
> I suspect a diving trip to the Red Sea in late August is hanging in the balance, but that too is insured.


Oooohh where abouts in the red sea ? Some wonderful diving trip memories around Sharm and the lesser known area below.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

Bit like a parrot now but.. 
What I am still trying to get a (definite) answer on is..... who do I claim off ?
Majorca... May 10th.
Holiday booked through Hays
Package holiday with Jet2
Paid by credit card
Took out full insurance.
I have read various specialists advice plus the latest 'Which' article but none of them say you do a, b or c etc.
Not a real problem but it would save a lot of hassle if I had a proper legal answer.


----------



## Bazzer (19 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Oooohh where abouts in the red sea ? Some wonderful diving trip memories around Sharm and the lesser known area below.


This time in the northern part doing wrecks and reefs again. Although my preference is for the deep water and sharks around Elphinstone or the shallower, but bursting with life reefs of St Johns down towards Sudan


----------



## cyberknight (20 Mar 2020)

This is part of the email i got from my holiday booking , i am leaning towards moving it to next year although we are not going till august 

*The health and safety of our guests, and staff is paramount and with that in mind we are working very hard to implement new measures to keep everyone safe. We do understand in this uncertain time that you may prefer to defer your holiday till later in the year, or even next year, and as such we will transfer your holiday free of charge. You do not have to choose your new dates – we will hold your booking until you are ready.*


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bit like a parrot now but..
> What I am still trying to get a (definite) answer on is..... who do I claim off ?
> Majorca... May 10th.
> Holiday booked through Hays
> ...


Talk to Hays in the first instance, your contract is with them. Phone the branch you booked through


----------



## steverob (6 Apr 2020)

Had already paid the deposit on a holiday to South Africa for June and balance was due at the end of March. Figured it was unlikely to go ahead - even best case scenario it would have to be massively changed - so just before payment date, rang up the travel agent and asked them about moving the dates to October instead. They did it no problem, basically keeping the exact same itinerary, just pushing it back four and a bit months. Cost was almost identical (gained on one thing, lost on another but pretty much cancelled themselves out), plus now full balance isn't due until August, so it gives us more time to save up. And if things aren't back to normal by then, we'll look to see if we can move it again.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Apr 2020)

I've got a cottage on the Cumbrian coast in May and it's looking increasingly unlikely to go ahead.
To be fair, the company it's booked through have already been in touch saying I can defer it to any available slot in the next 12 months and just pay any difference in price, so will see what happens next week and then decide.


----------



## MarkF (8 Apr 2020)

Cycling Bilbao - Malaga with daughter, cancelled, daughter's gap year wild week in Tenerife, cancelled, daughter's month in Brisbane, cancelled, cousin from OZ, his trip to cycle with me all August, cancelled. Flippin eck, what a summer! 

Hope yet.

https://www.euroweeklynews.com/2020...-to-spains-costa-del-sol-costa-blanca-resume/


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Apr 2020)

We're supposed to be on a cheap Haven holiday at the end of May. In theory they re-open that week but I give it worse than 50/50 odds.

We were going to go to the Alps in late June but that's even less likely as it's international. Would have been the last chance before the "accidental" hard Brexit.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Apr 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> I've got a cottage on the Cumbrian coast in May and it's looking increasingly unlikely to go ahead.
> To be fair, the company it's booked through have already been in touch saying I can defer it to any available slot in the next 12 months and just pay any difference in price, so will see what happens next week and then decide.



I've now received an email from them advising that the owner of the accomodation says the booking cannot go ahead due to the current situation and travel restrictions. Not entirely unexpected.
It then repeats the offer to swap to any available week in the next 12 months free of any admin fees but then specifically states I cannot have a refund.
Providing I can find a suitable week I'm happy to swap, although I'm not sure how legal the "no refunds" comment is.


----------



## mjr (11 Apr 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Providing I can find a suitable week I'm happy to swap, although I'm not sure how legal the "no refunds" comment is.


Legal but annoying. https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/news/2020/02/coronavirus-travel-help-and-your-rights/#ukholidays


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> Legal but annoying. https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/news/2020/02/coronavirus-travel-help-and-your-rights/#ukholidays



Ah well, let's hope I can find a suitable week then. I'm undecided to try for September or play slightly safer and go for the same week next year.


----------



## vickster (20 Apr 2020)

All my flights have now been cancelled...now need to try to get through on the phone to organise refunds...which appears nigh on impossible! Just as well I'm not in a rush for the cash!


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Apr 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> I've now received an email from them advising that the owner of the accomodation says the booking cannot go ahead due to the current situation and travel restrictions. Not entirely unexpected.
> It then repeats the offer to swap to any available week in the next 12 months free of any admin fees but then specifically states I cannot have a refund.
> Providing I can find a suitable week I'm happy to swap, although I'm not sure how legal the "no refunds" comment is.



Rebooked for mid-September in the hope we'll have returned to something approaching normality while there is still a chance of half decent weather.


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Apr 2020)

Supposed to be catching a ferry to Belgium on 23rd May. Clearly this is not going to be a goer. I booked through Direct Ferries. I cannot cancel online, they have closed their phone lines and are responding to queries by their online contact form only.
I have sent several messages and have had no response. Any suggestions as to what to do next?


----------



## vickster (20 Apr 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Supposed to be catching a ferry to Belgium on 23rd May. Clearly this is not going to be a goer. I booked through Direct Ferries. I cannot cancel online, they have closed their phone lines and are responding to queries by their online contact form only.
> I have sent several messages and have had no response. Any suggestions as to what to do next?


Wait. I’m in the same situation with BA


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Supposed to be catching a ferry to Belgium on 23rd May. Clearly this is not going to be a goer. I booked through Direct Ferries. I cannot cancel online, they have closed their phone lines and are responding to queries by their online contact form only.
> I have sent several messages and have had no response. Any suggestions as to what to do next?


https://www.directferries.co.uk/contact.htm says they are dealing with enquiries in date order, so it seems like all you can do is wait unless/until you take the nuclear option of asking your payment card provider if they'll claw it back because the ferry is cancelled and the agent is not answering.

Why can't you cancel online JOOI? No login, or their site trying to charge you?


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> Why can't you cancel online


My confirmation email says that my ticket type is flexi and therefore eligible to be cancelled. When I go into my account on the website, and try to cancel, it says this ticket type cannot be cancelled.
There is obviously an error somewhere that only a human being can sort out. The ferry itself is not cancelled but I guess if we rocked up, we would not be allowed on.
I‘ll just have to wait I suppose


----------



## vickster (20 Apr 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> My confirmation email says that my ticket type is flexi and therefore eligible to be cancelled. When I go into my account on the website, and try to cancel, it says this ticket type cannot be cancelled.
> There is obviously an error somewhere that only a human being can sort out. The ferry itself is not cancelled but I guess if we rocked up, we would not be allowed on.
> I‘ll just have to wait I suppose


Why would you not be allowed on if it’s running? Are Belgium’s borders still likely to be closed to non Belgians on that day?
https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/belgium/coronavirus
Maybe you just need to wait until the picture for that date is confirmed? Do you have travel insurance?


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Why would you not be allowed on if it’s running? Are Belgium’s borders still likely to be closed to non Belgians on that day?
> https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/belgium/coronavirus
> Maybe you just need to wait until the picture for that date is confirmed? Do you have travel insurance?


Holiday does not constitute essential travel. Also I‘m sure that I wouldn’t be allowed to just cycle round Belgium and the Netherlands under current restrictions. 
My ideal resolution would be a credit note so I can do the same trip May half term next year.
I do have travel insurance - I guess my next thing to do is ring them for advice.


----------



## vickster (20 Apr 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Holiday does not constitute essential travel. Also I‘m sure that I wouldn’t be allowed to just cycle round Belgium and the Netherlands under current restrictions.
> My ideal resolution would be a credit note so I can do the same trip May half term next year.
> I do have travel insurance - I guess my next thing to do is ring them for advice.


Indeed not at the moment, but the situation may yet change. Who knows right now


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Holiday does not constitute essential travel. Also I‘m sure that I wouldn’t be allowed to just cycle round Belgium and the Netherlands under current restrictions.
> My ideal resolution would be a credit note so I can do the same trip May half term next year.
> I do have travel insurance - I guess my next thing to do is ring them for advice.


Because of the different legal approaches where Benelux generally set short end dates unless extended and the UK has set 6 months unless shortened, in theory now you would be allowed to cycle around Belgium and the Netherlands after 3rd May, but it would not be legal to travel across the UK to the port!

I don't think there's much point you calling your travel insurer until either the agent refuses your refund or the ferry sails without you. I agree with @vickster - I think the best thing to do is to wait for Belgium's restrictions on tourism to be extended until after your travel date (thereby clearly enabling a travel insurance claim), and/or an answer from Direct Ferries.


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Apr 2020)

We'd booked to go to Orkney in June, so both accommodation and ferries to and from the island have had to be cancelled. 

The trip wasn't only a holiday but also a recce with a view to relocating up there, but we'll get there, just not as quickly as we'd hoped.

Accommodation had a non-refundable deposit, doesn't matter as we'll still stay there when we can go anyway.

Pentland Ferries were superbly quick in issuing a full refund, and again we'll book with them when we can.

Roll on the end of lockdown when we can hopefully get everything re-booked and start making plans again,


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2020)

Mine and Mrs P had are cottage holiday in the Cotswolds for the fourth of May Transferred to the same time next year. 

Not able to get a refund as booked through an agencie. I personally will not be booking a holiday this year


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Wait. I’m in the same situation with BA


I’ve joined Twitter especially so I could message BA which I did, and refunds now in process (might take a while based on the rants on Twitter)!


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Apr 2020)

Was going to Mexico in July for a friend’s 40th but have moved dates to back end of September, fee free. Even then I’m dubious as to whether we’ll go or not.......


----------



## NorthernSky (23 Apr 2020)

anyone got their refund from Ryanair?
i got an email from them saying i could have a refund as the flight is cancelled. i applied for the refund and they sent me a link for a voucher 
now need to fight it out to get my entitled refund it seems


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2020)

NorthernSky said:


> anyone got their refund from Ryanair?
> i got an email from them saying i could have a refund as the flight is cancelled. i applied for the refund and they sent me a link for a voucher
> now need to fight it out to get my entitled refund it seems


Seems a common complaint. Look at Twitter. Claim through your credit card, don’t accept the voucher. Don’t expect the refund quickly


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2020)

Well Twitter did the trick...all money refunded by BA to credit card 👍 All Avios back in account too 👍
I was due to go away tomorrow


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2020)

We have £300 worth of Ryanair vouchers bought for us as a Xmas present. we may use them as firelighters.


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Apr 2020)

Direct Ferries finally got in touch and have issued me with a voucher valid until the end of June 2021.
Perfectly happy with that as I intend to do the same cycling trip May half term 2021.
Let's see what happens now regarding our planned middle aged inter-railing trip through Germany, Austria and Italy in August!


----------



## mjr (30 Apr 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Let's see what happens now regarding our planned middle aged inter-railing trip through Germany, Austria and Italy in August!


Passes bought before the start of April can be delayed/exchanged for another date until the end of 2021 - https://www.interrail.eu/en/support/travel-disruptions/coronavirus-update?ghjk

ÖBB reservations are cancellable with refund, until you print them. After you print them, I forget the situation. DB seem to say they will exchange seat reservations for a voucher for the same value. I didn't get as far as booking anything in Italy before the event at the Italian end of my rail tour was postponed.

At the moment, the stinker for me is Eurostar, who seem not to be refunding any reservations with the outbound after 1 June - reservations that I can no longer use without the Interrail pass which is being postponed. https://www.eurostar.com/rw-en/travel-info/service-information/coronavirus-and-eurostar-service


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> Passes bought before the start of April can be delayed/exchanged for another date until the end of 2021 - https://www.interrail.eu/en/support/travel-disruptions/coronavirus-update?ghjk
> 
> ÖBB reservations are cancellable with refund, until you print them. After you print them, I forget the situation. DB seem to say they will exchange seat reservations for a voucher for the same value. I didn't get as far as booking anything in Italy before the event at the Italian end of my rail tour was postponed.
> 
> At the moment, the stinker for me is Eurostar, who seem not to be refunding any reservations with the outbound after 1 June - reservations that I can no longer use without the Interrail pass which is being postponed. https://www.eurostar.com/rw-en/travel-info/service-information/coronavirus-and-eurostar-service


I was being a bit flippant. We are not actually inter-railing we were supposed to be going on a coach to our town twinning town in Germany and then instead of going back with the coach, we were getting a train to Munich, then to Northern Italy where we were doing a hut to hut walk in the Dolomites, then to Innsbruck for a few days then back to Munich and fly home.
I have spent £187 on train tickets with RailEurope and have no idea whether any are refundable!
The town twinning people have cancelled the trip so I now have half a holiday booked that starts in Munich!


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Apr 2020)

'New England in the Autumn' holiday of a lifetime for Mrs A_T's big birthday looks very doubtful even at the end of Sept!


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Apr 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> 'New England in the Autumn' holiday of a lifetime for Mrs A_T's big birthday looks very doubtful even at the end of Sept!


I’m still hoping to go on mine.


----------



## mjr (30 Apr 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I was being a bit flippant.


No worries. I've been postponing stuff recently so I knew that from memory and browser history. Maybe it'll help someone.


----------



## cyberknight (1 May 2020)

Just confirmed my transfer of holiday for next year, got £50 off too along with what i have paid means i only have £200 balance .


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2020)

I personally don't think we will be travelling internationally for a long time - i.e. not till next year at the earliest. Wouldn't fancy any quarantine/isolating on arriving back. Personally won't be bothering in case there is another 'wave' and travel get's disrupted, and our lovely insurance companies screw us over.


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 May 2020)

Nothing booked for this year, no loss, however as a sweetener for my daughters I have bought them a new phone each, they thankfully understand that we are not going anywhere this year, next summer, who knows!!!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 May 2020)

The wife and her mates had their Mama Mia night at the Liverpool Empire planned for tonight, not a happy bunch. I would have been over the bloody moon


----------



## gbb (2 May 2020)

Just started enquiries with Jet2 re our Turkey holiday in August. 
If they play the game right, £120 deposit, we will lose of course, further £700 should be returned .
Will see how it pans out. My wife really doesn't fancy it now, cant say I'm that bothered, if it turns out £120 is lost, no problem at all.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

gbb said:


> Just started enquiries with Jet2 re our Turkey holiday in August.
> If they play the game right, £120 deposit, we will lose of course, further £700 should be returned .
> Will see how it pans out. My wife really doesn't fancy it now, cant say I'm that bothered, if it turns out £120 is lost, no problem at all.



Have Jet2 cancelled this early?


----------



## gbb (2 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Have Jet2 cancelled this early?


No, its us assessing our options.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2020)

@gbb Our holiday was due 10th May with Jet2 via Hays Travel.
I have literally just been notified that our full payment has been refunded and is now back on our cards. That is £120 deposit and £1900 full payment.
Strangely I feel slightly sad about it for several reasons (which I can't quite grasp). We were really looking forward to it and had paid over the top to get exactly the room we wanted, where we wanted. We are both the wrong side of 70, will not be going abroad until this lot has truly died down, so it may not happen again.
Ahh well, Rhyl or Prestatyn are looking good


----------



## Julia9054 (3 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Strangely I feel slightly sad about it


I feel the same. We had splashed out on two holidays spending far more money than we usually do. For various reasons I won't bore you with, we felt we deserved a really good and memorable break. Seeing our bike tour in May definitely cancelled was rather final even though we have known for some weeks that it would not be going ahead


----------



## gbb (6 May 2020)

gbb said:


> Just started enquiries with Jet2 re our Turkey holiday in August.
> If they play the game right, £120 deposit, we will lose of course, further £700 should be returned .
> Will see how it pans out. My wife really doesn't fancy it now, cant say I'm that bothered, if it turns out £120 is lost, no problem at all.


A few days later, its almost put to bed, for the better all In all. Cancellation agreed, £120 loss of deposit, all other monies to be refunded to card. Email to confirm cancellation sent.
Better out of it this year methinks, we dont any uncertainties, the loss of 120 is worth it so we can move on now.
This will be our first year in maybe 20 we aren't going abroad. Ah well....


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2020)

@gbb we feel exactly the same. We now have our £2K refunded. We should have landed in Majorca this morning. We had already agreed, refund or not there is no way we will be going abroad this year.
Next year....who knows


----------



## NorthernDave (10 May 2020)

Well, tomorrow should have seen me heading to Cumbria for my now postponed week away. 
Looking on the bright side, the weather forecast for the week is rubbish so I might have dodged a bullet there.


----------



## rogerzilla (10 May 2020)

Our break from 18-22 May is cancelled. No suitable dates available for 2021 (we tried six different weeks) so we have asked for a refund. I suspect they are restricting rebooking availability for next year to be able to resell the slots at a much higher price.


----------



## Julia9054 (10 May 2020)

Just spent my Airbnb refund money on a new vacuum cleaner. Sob! 😢


----------



## Salad Dodger (10 May 2020)

Our week in Cornwall in June looks like it will be a no go. They may carry it over to corresponding week next year, but we will see a bit nearer the time.
Our weekend at Butlins Skeggy in November looks like it, too may not happen. Given how crowded that was last year, I will not be sorry to postpone/cancel it....
I would be quite happy to stay at home, provided we are allowed out for some day trips to the beach, which is about 5 mins by bicycle from our house.


----------



## mjr (10 May 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Just spent my Airbnb refund money on a new vacuum cleaner. Sob! 😢


That sucks! Hopefully.


----------



## Julia9054 (10 May 2020)

mjr said:


> That sucks! Hopefully.


I am ridiculously pleased with it. Which is even more sad!


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2020)

Well, looks like your 2 week hols abroad will mean another 2 weeks leave to self isolate on your return.  Unless you go to Ireland or France.


----------



## Beebo (12 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Well, looks like your 2 week hols abroad will mean another 2 weeks leave to self isolate on your return.  Unless you go to Ireland or France.



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-52632976

No surprises but the Government have explicitly said Overseas summer holidays are cancelled.


----------



## mjr (12 May 2020)

Beebo said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-52632976
> 
> No surprises but the Government have explicitly said Overseas summer holidays are cancelled.


Have they? That link only has a minister saying "it is unlikely that big, lavish international holidays are going to possible for this summer". Such is the way this lot dribble out policy.

Meanwhile, Eurostar have now extended flexibility to the end of June but still won't refund back to the card. Only an eVoucher which I'm not at all clear whether we can use for a replacement interrail reservation. ÖBB refunded back to the card with no quibble. Still waiting to hear from DB.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 May 2020)

Cottage in Derbyshire cancelled and we had to pay £130 deposit as the cut of is 15june.
Holiday was 21june.
Pitty we can't go but if everything's shut what's the point


----------



## BianchiVirgin (13 May 2020)

Majorca week in April tentatively rescheduled for Oct but I think it will be cancelled eventually.


----------



## Julia9054 (13 May 2020)

My Airbnb in Innsbruck in the middle of August has just cancelled on me saying he needs to look for a long term tenant given the current circumstances instead.


----------



## tom73 (13 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Cottage in Derbyshire cancelled and we had to pay £130 deposit as the cut of is 15june.
> Holiday was 21june.
> Pitty we can't go but if everything's shut what's the point


How did you pay for it?
Credit card then contact them, if it was bank card then go via your bank. 
They can't leave you out of pocket it's a breach of contract as they can't trade so can't provide the goods and service.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I am ridiculously pleased with it. Which is even more sad!


What/which did you choose ??
We really need to replace our old Dyson but every advert you see seems better than the last one. Very confusing.


----------



## Julia9054 (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What/which did you choose ??
> We really need to replace our old Dyson but every advert you see seems better than the last one. Very confusing.


https://sharkclean.co.uk/product/shark-lift-away-upright-vacuum-cleaner-nv601uk/
This one. Motivated by price more than anything - it is such a mundane and boringly grown up thing to have to spend money on. Our old one was a Dyson DC01 - surely an actual antique by now.
Vacuum cleaners have come on a bit in the last 25 years.
I reckon it's like phones - they all do pretty much the same thing.


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2020)

Should have been in Chicago and Indiana this week.


----------



## gbb (14 May 2020)

Monies transferred back into the bank this morning by Jet2. Lost £120 deposit because we cancelled before the 70 day deadline but no problem.
Respect to Jet2, theyve been efficient, havnt put up barriers, played silly games or delay tactics. We've used them before, we'll use them again, unlike TUI, a complete shower, the last two times we used them, nothing but disappointment and aggro.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2020)

Interesting comments from Martin Lewis re refunds.
A) in most standard cases you are entitled to a full refund.
B) if you accept a voucher and then the company goes bust it is unlikely that you will be covered by ABTA or by your credit card.
My thoughts are.....get your money back and think about a holiday when this lot is over. Money back voucher plus 20% is worth zilch if they go bust on you.


----------



## mjr (14 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Interesting comments from Martin Lewis re refunds.
> A) in most standard cases you are entitled to a full refund.
> B) if you accept a voucher and then the company goes bust it is unlikely that you will be covered by ABTA or by your credit card.
> My thoughts are.....get your money back and think about a holiday when this lot is over. Money back voucher plus 20% is worth zilch if they go bust on you.


It's more complicated than that. See https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/n...ravel-help-and-your-rights/#voucherprotection


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2020)

mjr said:


> It's more complicated than that. See https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/n...ravel-help-and-your-rights/#voucherprotection


I realise that (to some extent).....I was merely advising fellow CCrs to be careful about accepting vouchers as they could turn out to be worthless.


----------



## screenman (23 May 2020)

Had to laugh at this in our local rag, should be better quoted for Ryanair. Read it carefully.

*Hold onto your flight*

EasyJet advises review their lying program every seven days and says customers should wait until that time frame to be able to choose all available options given to them. If your flight is not cancelled we are unable to process any refund requests.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 May 2020)

I should be just getting on a ferry in Hull right now. Would have been an interesting ride there - with today's 50mph tail wind!
Sad face.


----------



## screenman (23 May 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I should be just getting on a ferry in Hull right now. Would have been an interesting ride there - with today's 50mph tail wind!
> Sad face.



We would have been on our way back from Turkey, if I have the dates right.


----------



## MarkF (23 May 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I should be just getting on a ferry in Hull right now. Would have been an interesting ride there - with today's 50mph tail wind!
> Sad face.



Picked up a bike from Ellis Briggs (this morning) and have never cycled uphill so fast in my life.

I think the travel industry pressure will build along with doubts that the lockdown was a the right path to take. I'd be surprised if I am not cycling across Spain this autumn.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> I'd be surprised if I am not cycling across Spain this autumn.


Not sure that European countries are going to want plague ridden Brits setting off their second wave.
We could probably set up one of these “air corridors “ and all go holiday in Sweden though!


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Not sure that European countries are going to want plague ridden Brits setting off their second wave.
> We could probably set up one of these “air corridors “ and all go holiday in Sweden though!



The Welsh don't want us


----------



## Rusty Nails (23 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> The Welsh don't want us



No hotels, guest houses, holiday lets, campsites, caravan sites in the UK want you currently. Other than that you'll be fine.

The Welsh don't even want the Welsh on holiday at the moment, until the roolz relax.


----------



## MarkF (23 May 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Not sure that European countries are going to want plague ridden Brits setting off their second wave.



We'll see...........I think I'll be there, a lot more data will be available by that time regarding a "second wave".

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/23/spain-to-reopen-to-overseas-tourists-from-july


----------



## Julia9054 (23 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> We'll see...........I think I'll be there, a lot more data will be available by that time regarding a "second wave".
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/23/spain-to-reopen-to-overseas-tourists-from-july


I’m hoping so too. I have the remnants of a summer holiday in Germany/Austria/Italy booked. Though bits of my summer holiday have already cancelled on us, it would be great if we can salvage some of it.


----------



## MarkF (23 May 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I’m hoping so too. I have the remnants of a summer holiday in Germany/Austria/Italy booked. Though bits of my summer holiday have already cancelled on us, it would be great if we can salvage some of it.



Me too, had a load of plans for 2020 and had carried holidays forward and booked unpaid leave. Yep, if I can salvage a bit then it'd be great.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2020)

Shearings has gone, along with all the associated companies it owned
https://www.shearings.com


----------



## screenman (23 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Shearings has gone, along with all the associated companies it owned
> https://www.shearings.com



I have a good gracias companies as customers, 2 went earlier owing me, I am more sad for the company and staff than the few bob I lost,very sad for them as jobs will not be easy to get in that trade.


----------



## tom73 (24 May 2020)

Next weeks holiday is off we already had it as a no starter weeks ago. But until you get it in black and white you can but hope. 
So just waiting to hear back from the cottage owner on moving our booking to next year. 
No holiday for use this year North Yorkshire will have to wait till the next.


----------



## gavroche (24 May 2020)

We were supposed to have our wedding anniversary afternoon tea for two on the Dolgarog steam railway yesterday afternoon but obviously, it didn't happen. When I emailed the railway company, they replied that their offices were closed due to the current situation, but they will be in touch in due course. I presume they will give us another date later in the year which is fine by me. 
We are also due to go and see " Les Miserables" in Birmingham on July 4th , but I doubt if that will happen. I have already booked a hotel for the night but I expect to lose my money on that one. Don't know what will happen with the theatre though?


----------



## tom73 (24 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> We were supposed to have our wedding anniversary afternoon tea for two on the Dolgarog steam railway yesterday afternoon but obviously, it didn't happen. When I emailed the railway company, they replied that their offices were closed due to the current situation, but they will be in touch in due course. I presume they will give us another date later in the year which is fine by me.
> We are also due to go and see " Les Miserables" in Birmingham on July 4th , but I doubt if that will happen. I have already booked a hotel for the night but I expect to lose my money on that one. Don't know what will happen with the theatre though?



We've a wedding anniversary next week can't see much improving by then to make to day of it either. 
That depends hotels may not be open come then July is easiest they can reopen the 4th is close to that for comfort so a refund maybe coming your way. Some theatres are not looking to reopen for some time. They will know now what's happening many are just refunding people.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2020)

We were notified today that our holiday and accommodation In September has been cancelled , full refund given. HoHum.


----------

